# The Goat or who is Sylvia



## tola23

I have this text translate: It is fragment of The Goat or who is Sylvia:
  And everything tied in -Ross coming here to interview you yesterday, the funny smell, the Noel Coward bit we did about you having an affair, and with a goat. 
  I have a problem with the Noel Coward bit, how it will be in Polishor how it put in different words in english
 Please help I have to do this till Saturday 

thanks in advance


----------



## Szkot

I can't help with the Polish, but an alternative, longer English version is:  the way we talked about you having an affair as if we were in a Noel Coward play.  This explains who Noel Coward is, and gets round 'the Noel Coward bit' bit.

PS you have to do this _by _Saturday .


----------



## ><FISH'>

tola23 said:


> I have this text to translate: It is a fragment from The Goat or who is Sylvia _(co to jest?)_:
> And everything tied in -Ross coming here to interview you yesterday, the funny smell, the Noel Coward bit we did about you having an affair, and with a goat.
> I have a problem with the Noel Coward bit, how it will be in Polish or how to put it in different words in English.
> Please help, I have to do this for Saturday.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I do not know who or what "Noel Coward" is, but from the context I think they mean that they did a parody or skit (the "bit" part indicates this). Apparently they did a theatrical parody of someone having a sexual encounter with a goat.

Further context:


> *Sir Noël Peirce Coward* (16 December 1899 – 26 March 1973) was an  English playwright, composer, director, actor and singer, known for his  wit, flamboyance, and what _Time_ magazine called "a sense of personal style, a combination of cheek and chic, pose and poise"


Then it would seem it is saying they did a flamboyant and over-the-top parody of this person having sex with a goat.


----------



## Szkot

><FISH'> said:


> Then it would seem it is saying they did a flamboyant and over-the-top parody of this person having sex with a goat.



Definitely not. Noel Coward plays are associated with people have very polite and restrained conversations in ultra-posh upper-class accents.  They would be parodying having such a conversation.


----------



## mokinga

Hi Tola
  It's hard to translate "the Noel Coward bit" without knowing what it refers to. It's obvious that the speaker and the listener had a previous exchange (conversation, joke etc) [that is the '_bit_'] about the listener having an affair with a goat – you can only translate it faithfully if you know what that exchange was. 

However, whatever it might have been, it was reminiscent of Noel Coward’s style or plays (as Szkot says), that is, sharp, witty, controversial or irreverent etc. My Polish is a bit rusty so I’m holding off the translation for now as I’m sure someone else will make a better job out of it .


----------



## arturolczykowski

No i wszystko jasne - Ross zjawiajacy sie tu wczoraj, aby z toba przeprowadzic rozmowe, ten smieszny zapach, cala ta szopka w stylu Noela Cowarda, ktora odegralismy o twoim romansie i to z koza....


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> No i wszystko jasne - Ross zjawiajacy sie tu wczoraj, aby z toba przeprowadzic rozmowe, ten smieszny zapach, cala ta szopka w stylu Noela Cowarda, ktora odegralismy o twoim romansie i to z koza....


 a gdzie ogonki kolego?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Przepraszam, zapomniałem, że to forum polskojęzyczne.....


Teraz lepiej? ;-)


----------



## Thomas1

Another try:


> And everything tied in - Ross coming here to interview you yesterday, the  funny smell, the Noel Coward bit we did about you having an affair, and  with a goat.


No i wszystko się zgrało -- [to, że] Ross przyszedł tu wczoraj, żeby przeprowadzić z Tobą rozmowę, ten dziwny zapach unoszący się w powietrzu, no i ta komedia, którą odegraliśmy, o twoim romansie... [i to] z kozą


----------

